# Controllogix tutorials



## Magoo5150 (Mar 1, 2007)

I really don't know off anything online. Do you have a local AB distributor? Rockwell generally offers some pretty good seminars organized through their distributors. I feel your pain. I cut my teeth on slc and micrologix. I stepped out of the field to go into Biomed for a couple of years, when I came back I had to deal with Compactlogix, Contrologix, etc.


----------



## Jhellwig (Jun 18, 2014)

Now to make maters worse I have to replace a couple of off delay timers on a roll up door and we dont stock any timers. All I have is a pico. More stuff to learn.


----------



## Sdavey1 (Oct 29, 2011)

This is a basic start, not much but something to look at

http://www.thelearningpit.com/


----------



## ScooterMcGavin (Jan 24, 2011)

Try this and see if it is of any help. All our stuff is 100% Controllogix so I have never had to message to any legacy PLC's. It talks about messaging to PLC-5's which is probably similar to the SlC's. 

The biggest difference as you probably know is the task/program/routine structure as well as the symbolic tagging system instead of the data files. You can recreate the data files in Controllogix, but if you take the time to learn the symbolic tagging structure and exploit it you will never go back.

Messaging:
http://literature.rockwellautomation.com/idc/groups/literature/documents/ap/1756-ap002_-en-e.pdf

This is a document that talks about the differences between and converting from SLC/PLC to Controllogix.(I'm pretty much opposite of you. I know Controllogix, but not much at all about SLCs or PLC5's. If you have any specific questions on Logix itself I can try to be of help.)

http://literature.rockwellautomation.com/idc/groups/literature/documents/rm/1756-rm085_-en-p.pdf


----------



## Jhellwig (Jun 18, 2014)

scameron81 said:


> Try this and see if it is of any help. All our stuff is 100% Controllogix so I have never had to message to any legacy PLC's. It talks about messaging to PLC-5's which is probably similar to the SlC's.
> 
> The biggest difference as you probably know is the task/program/routine structure as well as the symbolic tagging system instead of the data files. You can recreate the data files in Controllogix, but if you take the time to learn the symbolic tagging structure and exploit it you will never go back.
> 
> ...


 
That is what I am looking for. Thanks.


----------

